# BALENO "Flotation Master" Schwimmanzug Angebot - Echolot & Outdoor Schlageter



## Echolotzentrum (1. Oktober 2007)

*BALENO "Flotation Master" Schwimmanzug*

Preis: ab 99,95 EUR










Die Referenzklasse der erhältlichen Schwimmanzüge. Modell 2007 mit neuen Farben und einer noch besserer Ausstattung.
Diesem Anzug sehen Sie die professionelle Ausrichtung schon an.
Zum Beispiel sind die Reflektoren nicht nur einfache Scotchgard Reflektoren, sondern Sie sind hergestellt aus *Radar Reflektierendem Material*.
Echte EN 393 Zertifizierung. Hervorragendes Stoffmaterial in einer weichen Qualität (einige andere Anzüge sind aus "Raschelstoffen" gearbeitet).

Inkorporierter Auftrieb
Thermischer Schutz gegen Unterkühlung
Wetterschutz
Warnschutz, geprüft und zertifiziert nach EN 393 durch eines der renommiertesten Labore Europas dem Fleetwood Testing Laboratory Nautical Campus in Lancashire England
Ölabweisend
salzwassertauglich
schwer entflammbar
maschinenwaschbar
in 24 Stunden 0 % Tragkraftverlust
Wasser- und winddicht
warm, garantiert
Einem Produkt, mit weniger Funktion und ohne entsprechender Zulassung, sollten Sie Ihr Leben nicht anvertrauen, denn „Hier ist Geiz nicht Geil sondern meist tödlich“.

*Ausstattung:*

EN 393 zertifiziert, Auftrieb über 50 NM
extra starke wasserdichte Nähte
HighTech Flotation Futter auch in der Kapuze
2 Brusttaschen / 2 Beintaschen
Innentasche
Ärmelverengung mit Klettbandpatte
Flexothane Armbündchen
Gummizug im Rücken
Breites Gürtelband mit Schnellverschluss
Netz im Beinende für Wasserabfuhr/ Beinverengung mittels Klettbandpatte
zertifizierte Reflexionsstreifen auf Kapuze und Frontpatte
Aussenmaterial NYLIDE /Wasserdicht und haltbar
Material: Obermaterial 100% Polyamid, Beschichtung 100%
Polyvinylchlorid, Futter 100% NBR/Polyvinylchlorid

Testbericht im Blinker 07/2007 zum *Download*​ 
*Alle Größen (S-XXXL) vorrätig!*

*Weitere Infos gibts hier in unserem Online-Shop!*
Sollten Sie noch Fragen haben, dann rufen Sie uns einfach an unter: 05255 - 934700

www.echolotzentrum.de


----------

